# Check out this Frog Popper



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

A good friend just gave me this frog popper. He got it some years ago in Georgia, paid $10 for it then. Wish I could make 'em this good. It is Tight. 
Gonna put it to use here in a few days.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Wish I could do this


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

It's like a med. hard bristle and not plastic. Anyone know how they make them this way?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Some poor kid in like Korea is making them for like $.03 an hour! Has bennies though! Good looking popper!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

That's pretty good. Can't really tell where the color layers are wrapped together, not sure how they got that pattern.

@ fist thought, I said "buck-tail", but it looks too soft for buck-tail. Could be a body fur or 3d fabric...whatever it is...that's a damn good frog imitation.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good. Could that be deer hair?

Don't forget to clean the paint/sharpen that hook point.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like spun buck-tail. There are some really talented tiers that do buck-tail exclusively and make all kind of color combinations. I have never been able to do work like that very good work.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

here it is on Orvis 
http://www.orvis.com/p/dancing-frog/0k8e


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I know, pic sucks. Took it inside. I'll take another tomorrow outside, hopefully it will show better definition and color. 
And No, not made in Korea. It was hand made about 10 years ago in Georgia. It is a really stiff bristle, and the cup (mouth), should produce a good popping and/or chugging motion. Could be deer hair?, if it is, it had to be dyed the different colors.

After I post better pics, hopefully someone who makes this particular type, can school me on how to do it. It is truely an awesome fly.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

daniel9829 said:


> here it is on Orvis
> http://www.orvis.com/p/dancing-frog/0k8e


That is really close to what it is. But this one is done differently.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay, uploaded better pics. The weedless line seems to be around 25# or 30# test line. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

It is made from spun deer hair. They are very nice flies and worth every penny.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I've watched a few u-tube vids on tying frog poppers using spun deer hair, but haven't found one that looks like this one. 
The one I have, feels like hard bristles, and not soft deer hair. More like stiff hog hairs or maybe horse hair? 
Any advice or a site I can go to, that shows how to do these, would be appreciated.


----------

